# Durchlauferhitzer (11kW)



## kiestumpe (23 November 2008)

Hallo,

hier auch nochmal was zum Thema Hausinstallation:

Hersteller Cl...bietet Durchlauferhitzer an, Anschluss 3 x 16A, 11kW. Wollte neulich so einen im Bad installieren lassen, Elektriker hat sich geweigert und mir statt dessen einen 80l Boiler empfohlen. In der Tat ist die Strombelastbarkeit für 3-Phasige Leitungen etwas reduziert, aber nur wenn sie in isolierten Wänden liegen.
In meinem Falle sitzt der 16A Automat im Verteilerkasten im Hausgang und das Bad ist daneben, nun könnte höchsten falls vor dem Verteilerkasten die Belastung zu groß sein?
Was ist bei so einem Umbau zu beachten? Muss evt. die vor 40Jahren bemessene Anschlussleistung nach unten korrigiert werden und der 16A-Automat ist eigentlich zu groß???
Was denkt ihr?

(Nur so interesse halber, der Umbau ist inzwischen schon einige Zeit gelaufen und es wurde doch die Variante "80l Boiler" verwendet- mit dem Nachteil dass er irgendwann wieder verkalkt ist.)

Gruss und guten Wochenstart


----------

